
Skute app: The underground social network that's bringing city streets to life - sunnykn
http://www.thememo.com/2016/04/21/skute-app-skute-founder-dan-lewis-physical-social-network-social-media/
======
baltcode
Interesting. So is the content stored in the tag? Is there more privacy, in
the sense that the tag shares the content rather than a username? I wish they
had these details.

